# Ask Yahoo



## VirginiaHuguenot (May 17, 2006)

Has anyone checked out Ask Yahoo? 

The religion section is here.


----------



## Hungus (May 17, 2006)

Yes, 
I answer things there from time to time I think my record is something like 47% listed as best answer, so you can tell most of the answers are pretty simple.


----------

